# Cuba: Boxer born May 12th, 2011



## jasminekirk (Aug 15, 2011)

Cuba looking at something on a walk on August 1st - 3 months old.







Lying on the dog bed that she frequently pees on, chewing on a pinecone on July 28th. 







Playing with her best buddy Darko, an 18 month old Black Lab on July 13th (Three days after we brought her home - it did not take long for her to settle in!)







She wants something!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

He's adorable


----------



## jasminekirk (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! She's my first, and we're having a few problems, but they're tiny compared to a lot that I've seen. 95% of the time, she's a joy!


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

she is SO beautiful. look at that little face :')


----------

